# Electric smoker And the rain



## joe cossack (Jun 1, 2017)

Anyone ever used one of those pop up canopies to use on rainy days?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 1, 2017)

Joe Cossack said:


> Anyone ever used one of those pop up canopies to use on rainy days?



Yep, as long as it doesn't get too windy, you should be fine.  The smoke may stain the top of the tent though, be aware of that.


----------



## biglajack (Jun 7, 2017)

I use a big patio umbrella which has worked fine over the years, unless of course, you have high winds which will carry it away like "Mary Poppins"!


----------



## 7switch (Jun 10, 2017)

I was actually wondering about this, myself. The staining hadn't occurred to me, thanks!


----------

